# Home jove, pa tou.



## RIU

Hola,

Com puc traduir aquesta dita a castellà? Uffff.... fa dies que hi rumio i no me'n surto.

Gràcies.

RIU


----------



## Namarne

Que divertit,  al "meu" poble (a La Franja) diuen "gent jove, pa tou". 

Crec que no conec cap equivalent, però potser "juventud, divino tesoro" de vegades es diu irònicament amb un sentit que s'hi pot acostar. 

Salut, 
N


----------



## Demurral

Aquí proposen "juventud dorada" com a "refrany" equivalent...

Fa referencia a que "pa tou, dura poc"....segons sembla! XD

fins un altra.

PD; guarda la pàgina que és un pou de ciència (lingüística)!

EDITO_La proposta de Namarne m'agrada molt!


----------



## RIU

Hummm, si, la idea que en tinc d'aquets dita és més com en Namarne, per a mi dona idea de la inexperiència de la joventut. Mai ho havia interpretat en el sentit que em proposes Demural, que tampoc tinc gaire clar quin és. No se, què hi dieu vosaltres?


----------



## Demurral

gent jov, pa tou-->el pa tou, dura poc--> juventud dorada.

La gent jove, o la juventud, és com el pa tou, que dura poc i per això s'ha d'aprofitar i menyarlo el primer o viure-la al màxim...que és el significat que em sembla que volen transmetre "juventud dorada".


Se m'entén millor?


----------



## Namarne

Jo sempre he tingut dubtes pel que fa al significat d'aquesta dita. (I mira que el meu pare m'ho va dir de vegades).  
En principi ho entendria pel cantó de la inexperiència, com el RIU. Per a mi no és una dita "positiva" (com ara "juventud, divino tesoro"), sinó molt lleugerament recriminatòria. Abans, a pagès, el pa tou no era pas considerat com el millor. Dir-li a un jove que és com el pa tou seria com dir-li que és una mica "fluix". Si per exemple es queixava d'una dura jornada de treball al camp, se li deia això. Com dir-li: encara t'has d'endurir una mica, noi. ("No estás curtido", que es diu en castellà). 
Però jo l'entenc com una frase molt toveta, molt amable (el "curtido" castellà és ja una mica més fort). Una manera de dir: _ai, noiet! _

Un altre context en què ho sentit és quan, per exemple, hi ha un grup de joves rient de no res, amb un atac de risa fluixa en un lloc on haurien d'estar seriosos: gent jove, pa tou (no els demaneu serietat, no hi poden fer res, són joves).


----------



## avellanainphilly

Namarne said:


> Jo sempre he tingut dubtes pel que fa al significat d'aquesta dita. (I mira que el meu pare m'ho va dir de vegades).
> En principi ho entendria pel cantó de la inexperiència, com el RIU. Per a mi no és una dita "positiva" (com ara "juventud, divino tesoro"), sinó molt lleugerament recriminatòria. Abans, a pagès, el pa tou no era pas considerat com el millor. Dir-li a un jove que és com el pa tou seria com dir-li que és una mica "fluix". Si per exemple es queixava d'una dura jornada de treball al camp, se li deia això. Com dir-li: encara t'has d'endurir una mica, noi. ("No estás curtido", que es diu en castellà).
> Però jo l'entenc com una frase molt toveta, molt amable (el "curtido" castellà és ja una mica més fort). Una manera de dir: _ai, noiet! _
> 
> Un altre context en què ho sentit és quan, per exemple, hi ha un grup de joves rient de no res, amb un atac de risa fluixa en un lloc on haurien d'estar seriosos: gent jove, pa tou (no els demaneu serietat, no hi poden fer res, són joves).



Absolutament d'acord, Namarne! 
A mi m'ho van dir un cop (ja fa uns anys ), quan a la platja intentant esquitxar el meu germà, vaig esquitxar a tot un grup de iaies. 
I era una mica com volen dir "aquest jovent no se sap comportar", però també perdonant-me l'esquitxada alhora. No sé pas com es deu dir això en castellà...


----------



## park84

Namarne said:


> En principi ho entendria pel cantó de la inexperiència, com el RIU. Per a mi no és una dita "positiva" (com ara "juventud, divino tesoro"), sinó molt lleugerament recriminatòria. Abans, a pagès, el pa tou no era pas considerat com el millor. Dir-li a un jove que és com el pa tou seria com dir-li que és una mica "fluix". Si per exemple es queixava d'una dura jornada de treball al camp, se li deia això. Com dir-li: encara t'has d'endurir una mica, noi. ("No estás curtido", que es diu en castellà).



Tot i que més o menys acaba tenint el mateix sentit jo no interpretava la frase com “la gent jove és com el pa tou” sinó com “la gent jove vol pa tou”.

Un jove acaba de deixar de ser nen, una època a la que s’ha trobat protegit i a on ha rebut atencions, a on li donaven el pa tou del dia i a on el pa sec sobrant del dia anterior se’l menjaven altres familiars adults. No està acostumat a menjar pa dur i aquesta situació ha d’anar canviant, ha d’anar abandonant aquella comoditat de ser nen i fer com els altres adults, suar, patir, no menjar sempre pa tou. Això costa un esforç tant de voluntat (és més bo menjar pa tou que no dur) com de capacitat (costa més menjar pa dur que no pas el tou).

Repetint l’exemple que has comentat, a un jove que es queixa després d’una jornada de treball se li podria contestar “gent jove, pa tou”, s'ha d'endurir, però, diferenciant-me del que deies, no és que el jove hagi de millorar per a ser un pa millor que el pa tou que és ara, sinó que el jove encara reclama el pa tou, s’ha d’endurir per fer-se a la vida i poder estar sense el pa tou.


----------



## Namarne

Doncs té molt de sentit això que dius, *park84*.


----------



## RIU

Perfecte, si fa no fa Park aixó és el que vull expresar en castellà i no me'n surto. A la fi vaig deixar al text que "a los nuevos les falta rodaje". Entrava a cops de martell en el context però no n'hi ha més del que raja. Que hi farem... 

Moltes gràcies per l'ajuda.

RIU


----------

